# Zero Pitch and Under....



## JamesAlpha (Aug 11, 2016)

Is there a code that states mod bit is required when the pitch is zero and below? If so, where can I find it? Thank you


----------



## FLSTF01 (Aug 11, 2016)

Zero and below?  2009 IRC 905.2.2 for asphalt shingles 2 pitch or greater.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 11, 2016)

1507.11 Modified bitumen roofing.
The installation of modified bitumen roofing shall comply with the provisions of this section.

1507.11.1 Slope.
Modified bitumen membrane roofs shall have a design slope of a minimum of one-fourth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope) for drainage.

1507.11.2 Material standards.
Modified bitumen roof coverings shall comply with CGSB 37-GP-56M, ASTM D 6162, ASTM D 6163, ASTM D 6164, ASTM D 6222, ASTM D 6223, ASTM D 6298 or ASTM D 6509.


----------



## north star (Aug 11, 2016)

*$ * $ * $*


Welcome JamesAlpha to The Building Codes Forum !  


*$ * $ * $*


----------



## steveray (Aug 11, 2016)

1/4 or maybe 1/8 might be the least pitch per code for any roofing...Not sure what zero pitch would be and there is no such thing as negative pitch....


----------



## JamesAlpha (Aug 11, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> 1507.11 Modified bitumen roofing.
> 
> 
> mtlogcabin said:
> ...





FLSTF01 said:


> Zero and below?  2009 IRC 905.2.2 for asphalt shingles 2 pitch or greater.


----------



## JamesAlpha (Aug 11, 2016)

north star said:


> *$ * $ * $*
> 
> 
> Welcome JamesAlpha to The Building Codes Forum !
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## JamesAlpha (Aug 11, 2016)

steveray said:


> 1/4 or maybe 1/8 might be the least pitch per code for any roofing...Not sure what zero pitch would be and there is no such thing as negative pitch....


Thanks for the help, yeah I don't know why I put below.


----------



## JamesAlpha (Aug 11, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> 1507.11 Modified bitumen roofing.
> The installation of modified bitumen roofing shall comply with the provisions of this section.
> 
> 1507.11.1 Slope.
> ...


Thank you for your help!


----------



## ICE (Aug 11, 2016)

There are choices beyond modified bitumen.  Is the the job new construction or a re-roof?  The 1/4" minimum slope rule does not apply to a re-roof.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 11, 2016)

If you have 0 they need to re-slope with crickets or something.  Anything less than 2:12 requires a low slope roofing applications.  R903 requires roof drainage. R904.3 requires materials to meet characteristics of roof and refers you to the code or ASTM standards for type of materials.

Sorry 2009 IRC


----------

